# Is this normal?



## golden__girl (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi everyone, long time lurker but first time poster. My pup's name is Cleo, she's 10 years old but still very happy, healthy, and agile. She's small for her breed, which I think helps a lot with her joints. But recently as i've been bathing and brushing her i've noticed what looks like a couple of skin tags/moles on her skin that she never had before. One bothered her so much she tore it off herself. Should I be concerned with these, or are these normal? Internet searches are giving me mixed results.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i dont have any advise. but i wanted to say welcome 'officially' to the forum. im sure you've gathered from lurking there there are some great people here and im sure some of them have experienced this and will be able to give advise.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Unfortunately our pups get bumps and lumps at all stages of life but especially when they are older. I remember worrying myself sick over them so many times only to find that _most of the time_ they were nothing.

All bumps and lumps should be checked out by your vet *just in case* especially if they change.

Good luck with your beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*

I also would have the vet check them, to be on the safe side.
Older dogs are SO SPECIAL!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My old golden Finn has these, and they make me nervous because I worry they are mast cell tumors. However, I have them checked and they are nothing- skin tags or little cysts. I am convinced my vet thinks I have Finny OCD.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum, glad you've joined us. 

My Roxy will be ten in December. She has a few lumps and growths on her. I have them checked each year when she goes in for her yearly physical exam. I keep an eye on them to see if they have changed in shape, color, size, or if they become hard. If there's any changes to any of them, I take her to my Vet to have them checked again in case they need immediate attention such as removing and a biopsy. 

I there are any growths that you are concerned with, don't hesitate to have your Vet look at them.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

As above, we have a 10 year old female, and she has skin tags, moles, etc. we get them checked when we go to the vet, but not a real worry for us. We did find a bump on one of her breasts, had it immediately removed. It was cancer, but caught it early. So far so good...so at this age, if in doubt, see the vet.


----------



## golden__girl (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you friends for all the wonderful advice 
You're right, it's probably normal. I will point it out at her next visit just in case it's something different. Old dogs are very special but you always can't help but get more worried than usual with them!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

golden__girl said:


> Thank you friends for all the wonderful advice
> You're right, it's probably normal. I will point it out at her next visit just in case it's something different. Old dogs are very special but you always can't help but get more worried than usual with them!



We worry about our beloved Maddie girl every day...she has been such a special girl....so I totally understand your feelings....

Good Luck


----------

